# John Deere Tractor Knitting Pattern For kids sweater



## LynetteM (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi looking for a pattern of a john deere tractor to knit a sweater for my nephew age 3 who is mad on these tractors and have hunted around to no avail.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

look a Christmas stocking - crochet
http://www.marloscrochetcorner.com/john%20deere%20tractor.html


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.organicfarmers.org.uk/farmers-weekly-tractor-knitting-pattern/


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-63050-1.html


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

$6
http://www.kyarns.com/product/roo-designs-tractor-pullover-sweater-knitting-pattern/roo-designs-knitting-patterns


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

a few charts

http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/fairisle/16%20children%27s%20color%20knitting%20charts%20kinder%20telpatronen%20inbreipatronen.htm


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

logo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/john-deere-logo---small


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a graph of a tractor I knitted into the back of a zipped jacket for my granson if that is of any use to you. At the time he was obsessed with John Deere tractors too as his child minder lived on a farm where they were in use daily. If you want the graph please PM me with your e-mail address.

Ann


----------



## LynetteM (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Ann Neal My name is Lyn Neill and I live in NZ I should appreciate the John Deere Pattern My email is [email protected]


----------



## Knitpicker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bernat had a pattern under the "ewe CAN knit" "The Tractor" which I made several years ago. 1801 is the number. I did find it just now on Etsy, but appears to be sold out. I made it for my grandson and he absolutely loved it so made it again when he out grew the first one. Hope you can find it. Marylyn in VA


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-63050-1.html


Thank you as you always come up with usable patterns. Love your avatar as I have two cats who are 15, and 16 so they are getting old. They cannot type though!


----------



## Misspiggy08 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a pattern if you send me your email address


----------



## Misspiggy08 (Aug 17, 2012)

Add your email address I have pattern


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

Misspiggy08 said:


> Add your email address I have pattern


I would like the pattern too please. [email protected]
Thanks so very much


----------



## LynetteM (Sep 2, 2012)

my email is [email protected]
LynetteM


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knittingnana said:


> Misspiggy08 said:
> 
> 
> > Add your email address I have pattern
> ...


Don't give your address on this or any thread as you should PM that person with your info as once I posted mine and got all sorts of garbage plus computer does not work right as had a Trojan Horse, a worm and dozens of tracking cookies.


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

Janeway said:


> knittingnana said:
> 
> 
> > Misspiggy08 said:
> ...


Okay thanks I will do that


----------



## Kfmiller (Apr 4, 2011)

I AMA Los looking for a JD tractor sweater pattern for my grandson... I would SO appreciate if you would send yours along... Thanks from my 2 year old grandson Kai... gramma. In Nova Scotia, Canada...


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi I used a pattern from a Sirdar knitting book called Cheeky Chinos. I was knitted as Design I the jacket. I am unable to send it to you as it is copyright to Sirdar.

I knit the jacket in size 3-4 years but it goes up to 5-6 years.

Ann


----------



## anitalabuschagne (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Ann. Will it be possible for you to email me the John Deere cardigan knitting pattern please? I've got a newborn grandson & I would so much like to knit one for him as they live on the farm. If you can, I would appreciate it very much. My email address : [email protected] Thanks in advance. Kind regards. Anita Labuschagne


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

You should also remove your email address.
The forum is open to everyone


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

anitalabuschagne said:


> Hi Ann. Will it be possible for you to email me the John Deere cardigan knitting pattern please? I've got a newborn grandson & I would so much like to knit one for him as they live on the farm. If you can, I would appreciate it very much. My email address : [email protected] Thanks in advance. Kind regards. Anita Labuschagne


I am not sure at the moment where I have put the graph as I am expecting visitors over the next few weeks and have consequently 'tidied things away' I will get back to you a.s.a.p.

Ann


----------

